# Kernel panic with acpiconf -s 3 / Asus UX32VD



## tithom (Dec 26, 2022)

Hello all,

I have encountered a new hiccup after a clean FreeBSD - laptop previously had several OS. I think that with the previous set-up, deep sleep worked - I tried it out once if I recall well. It was with xorg & xfce installed. 

For my new install, I chose Sway / Wayland as I'm trying to get the same set-up this laptop + other Linux box. That's about the only difference that I can think of. I did do a "fuller" install (with microcode, more kernel modules linked to the laptop, etc.) but I deactivated them all and still had the same issue. 

So, now for the issue. When I type in `acpiconf -s 3`, the following appears:





Sorry for the poor quality, was hard to get my camera to focus with the text being buffered. I then shutdown my laptop with the power button. I was sort of wondering if it was due to the intel driver. When I booted without the i915kms driver, it was even worse, some of the text I remember was that the kernel was not happy with the HDD (ahcich.0 having some issues, could not access the HDD, etc.) and it then rebooted straight to the BIOS having wiped off the EFI entry. Hard to use an external drive boot & check the efi partition was still there + add it back to the EFI entries.

I can try to fully re-install xfce if it's an issue with a dependency that sway did not pull in but I'm skeptical that's the issue?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Understudy (Dec 29, 2022)

Try disabling TPM in the BIOS.
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/acpi-entering-s3-cant-wake-up-anymore.76611/


----------



## George (Dec 29, 2022)

Which version of FreeBSD?


----------



## tithom (Jan 4, 2023)

Hello, I installed the latest stable version (13.1) but fully upgraded so 13.5 I believe and TPM does not exist on this old BIOS, the laptop is a decade+ old.


----------

